
Tony Fullman NSA Intercepts - sjreese
https://www.documentcloud.org/public/search/%22Project%20ID%22:%20%2228715-tony-fullman-nsa-file%22
======
peterkelly
Here's the article that the documents relate to, for context:
[https://theintercept.com/2016/08/14/nsa-gcsb-prism-
surveilla...](https://theintercept.com/2016/08/14/nsa-gcsb-prism-surveillance-
fullman-fiji/)

~~~
sitkack
It smells like the NZ government wanted to throw Fiji a bone and find a valid
way to either extradite or jail some enemies of the Bainimarama regime.

People in New Zealand should be very upset over this.

------
audeyisaacs
Is this a warning shot in the Shadow Brokers/DNC battle? Snowden previously
insinuated that the NSA had interfered with US ally's elections...

Very unpleasant stuff, it's disturbing to see how far it goes.

~~~
dogma1138
Why do you need the NSA for that? The US has always interfered with elections
and other political activities globally and it did so quite publicly.

Quite recent examples are Obama stating pretty clear opinions about the Brexit
and the US state department funding an NGO that its goal was to vote out
Benjamin Netanyahu during the last Israeli elections as well as sending top
advisers that worked on the Obama campaign to run it.

[http://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2016/jul/12/obama-admin-
se...](http://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2016/jul/12/obama-admin-sent-
taxpayer-money-oust-netanyahu/)

------
ChoHag
I see a distinct lack of metadata.

~~~
sitkack
What you see and what is recorded are totally different things. This is simply
a PDF representation of the collected data.

------
aweisman
At the top of every page is the following: _" This information is provided for
intelligence purposes in an effort to develop potential leads. It cannot be
used in affidavits, court proceedings or subpoenas, or for other legal or
judicial purposes"_.

I understand that the NSA wants to hide their sources and methods, but it
seems to me (as a non-lawyer), that this goes against the principles upon
which courts are supposed to based. If they are going to charge someone with a
crime (presumably the intended outcome of such an investigation, if it comes
to anything), are they not supposed to provide all the evidence upon which
those charges are based?

